

Startup Quote from Dennis Crowley, Co-founder, Foursquare - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/12890448224

======
raychancc
If there’s something you want to build, but the tech isn’t there yet, just
find the closest possible way to make it happen.

\- Dennis Crowley (@DENS)

<http://startupquote.com/post/12890448224>

